# Poor abused Bentley (pic)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is what happens when I take my attention off the 3 of them


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Lord......he looks like Lady GaGa.
Great picture. We all were looking for our Ky/Bentley fix!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Next.... stick-on eyebrows and a few hours of your time. Pictures galore!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Oops. I was talking to a lady st work today with the same eyebrows.


----------



## pamnsla (Dec 3, 2013)

:--smirk: :nono: :rockon:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Bentley looks like Gloria Swanson. "I'm ready for my close up, Mr. DeMille!"


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol this is great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OK, problem. He used magic marker :doh: I'm trying to wash it off without much luck. Ky keeps licking it trying to get it off, I don't think she appreciates daddys art ether 
Ideas?? Or do I have to wait for it to wear off? men! I'll tell you!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is too funny! Have you tried diluted vinegar? I always try that and it often works. It's an interesting look for Broadway.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my, I have to admit, this is pretty funny  Immediately I saw him I couldnt help but think of a friends Mother who has identical eyebrows :uhoh:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You could try rubbing it with a cotton ball dampened with alcohol.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Too funny.

Have you tried hairspray, milk or toothpaste?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

OK - that is too cute and funny.

What about ponds cold cream???? I use it to take off my waterproof mascara, etc and it works very well....and I am moisturized some too afterward.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh goodness...I thought a child did it! :bowl:

Looks like something my husband would do! 

And don't you just have a hard time making eye contact with people with painted on eyebrows???


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentley, Bentley

I think it's time for an intervention
I'm on the way
We will save you!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

he looks like Pudden's Oma. Pudden's Oma used to pull her eyebrows out in the 70ies when it was fashionable not to have any. Then in the 80ies they refused to grow back. Ever since, she has to paint them on every morning.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I was able to get most of it off using a bunch of different things. I actually thought I had about 99% of it but this morning the neighbor saw him outside in the sun and asked me how Bentley bruised his head hahahahaha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joyce, tell your neighbors Bentley has his game face on for the Super Bowl game and he's just showing his team spirit.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ahhh yes, why didn't I think of that??!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

It actually looks better than how my grandmother draws her eyebrows on...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I gotta hand it to Bentley. It was his way of helping Joyce. I can see him sitting there patiently while Mike did his makeup. I bet Mike had a good laugh because I sure as heck did. 
Can't wait to see Ky's beard!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't feel to bad the marker will wear off.
We had a scare with our first dog (Tippy, a collie cross).
Our daughter was 3 at the time. We heard little yipps coming from our daughters room.
We ran in to find our daughter trying to pluck her eye brows.
Luckily we stopped her before she did any damage.
Seems she heard about her older cousin (17) plucking her eyebrows to make them look better.

Mike D


----------

